# Free Plant Recognition app... a question.



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2020)

A question for those with a free app.
After the previous thread with some good suggestions I was about to download a free app when I noticed a "warning" that it contains advertisements. 
Now, while I understand the need, what worries me is how intrusive/annoying these adverts might be.
Any one got thoughts on this ?


----------



## icowden (10 Sep 2020)

I have found PlantNet to be 

a) Advert Free
b) Cost free
c) Pretty good.

I did try plantsnap but it only gives a limited number of identifies per day after which you have to unlock further ones by paying or watching adverts.

AT the end of the day you can always try the app you are looking at and then delete it if the ads are too annoying.


----------



## irw (11 Sep 2020)

icowden said:


> AT the end of the day you can always try the app you are looking at and then delete it if the ads are too annoying.



Or, indeed, if it is an option, and you feel the app worth it, pay what I am going to assume will probably be a fairly insubstantial sum to rid it of adverts, and directly support the developer


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Sep 2020)

Plant net just asks for a donation. No specific amount. It's quite a good app and should be worth a few quid to support it.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2020)

They have to earn money some way. They are not creating these aps for nothing after all. At least they don't charge the users and users always have the choice of using them or not.


----------



## Notafettler (13 Sep 2020)

I am using Candide very happy with it. Not perfect . I assume none will be. Its bit more than just plant identification. People flogging plants nearby. Community stuff. Nearby Gardens and garden centres. Articles on how to grow plants. Not tried plant net. If the app can't identify a plant you can ask the community.


----------



## Justified_Sinner (12 Apr 2021)

icowden said:


> I have found PlantNet to be
> 
> a) Advert Free
> b) Cost free
> c) Pretty good.



Plant Net is great - I use it a lot and it is supporting a global research project.


----------



## icowden (13 Apr 2021)

Someone has just pointed me towards iNaturalist, but I haven't tried it yet.
It's a free app paid for through scientific research budgets. It's based in America so may be amerocentric.


----------



## Randomnerd (13 Apr 2021)

A vote for iNaturalist from me. Very good. Allows you to explore other sightings locally, and is pretty easy to use.


----------

